# top speed for spec v



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

can you tell me the top speed that you have ran your spec v?
i have ran mine untill 5 at 205 km/h but when i change to 6 it loose a little power (it is normal? and why it happens?, so i have to run it again, but i don t have to much space to make it, so i abort mission. but i keep this question in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Fastest I've taken my car is 135 mph.

Michael


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

130mph before I ran out of straight road. There was more, but I don't want to speculate. 135 has been done by several people on the boards.

Jeff


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Car and Driver pulled 128mph at redline in 5th (2002 model), but the 5-6 shift dropped too many rpm (even as tight as they are), and it only pulled to 130mph in 6th (stock). 2003's might be a *hair* slower stock, because 5th and 6th are slightly longer.

A few mods such as an intake or header should allow an easy 135mph, but 140 would take a fair bit more (I/H/E *might* do it.....).

BTW......a friend of one of my roomates has a 2002 Spec V, and he said he was coming off of a hill one night and the car git a governor at an indicated 136mph.........anybody else ran into this?


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Stock specv months ago on b15 have reported 140mph.
With I/H/E two people have done over 140 one reportly pulled 144mph. You truly need miles of strait road to do this and I bet most people that posted have not taken the car to redline in 6th gear.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *Stock specv months ago on b15 have reported 140mph.
> With I/H/E two people have done over 140 one reportly pulled 144mph. You truly need miles of strait road to do this and I bet most people that posted have not taken the car to redline in 6th gear. *



if those numbers were off the stock speedo they could be off as much as 10mph. I have not seen any gps or radar verified numbers.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

True 
But, most people can't go there...Speedo is off but usually only by (give or take five). But, yes 10 is very, very possible


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Not to mention 6th gear redline would take FAR more hp than Spec V's have..........that's why they are drag limited at 130mph or a little more stock.......they just don't have the power.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Not to mention 6th gear redline would take FAR more hp than Spec V's have..........that's why they are drag limited at 130mph or a little more stock.......they just don't have the power. *


They do have the power but it takes sooo long to go from 120 to 140. That is why most people don't get a chance...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

I have a 2002 SE-R and every now and then I'll get an open road going home. I've never tried to get it all the way to 8 on fifth (I, unfortunately, have only 5 speeds), but I hit about 115 on fifth gear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

I hit 131mph on interstate 95 near Washington DC/Baltimore Md.
It felt like it had more, but the idoit in the neon green integra almost lost it in front of me. There went that journey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

myfootsmells said:


> *Fastest I've taken my car is 135 mph.
> 
> Michael *


Same here, but there was more to come, just ran out of nerves


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

Remember that both 5th and 6th gears are overdrive. That would answer why it felt weaker in 6th.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

*Tires*

and you have to keep in mind your tires, unless they better than the continental contisport contacts that come stock it should crap out on you at 140mph(atleast thats the facts on the stock tires)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

The fastest that i have got mine up to is 120 and i was only at 4,000 rpms and i had to cut it off i thought i was going to take off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

I ran 135 stock than it ran out of stean, their is no governor on the spec just drag limitations, Now with my h/e/i/p/s I went past the 145 that was on the speedo and kept going so I really have no I dea how fast I was going, but I was crusin'. Just so you know the continentals are z-speed rated wich is 141+, so you can pretty much go as fast as you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

I've done 125 mph and I have an SE-R auto! and it wasnt red lining either, it was around 3.5k rpm. no pull tho, just crawling 1 mph faster a bit at a time


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

*Top speed*

138 mph sitting at about 5500 rpms and it just wouldn't go no more. 2002 Spec V 6-speed. Factory, no modifications.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I have an '03 Spec V and the speedo is off about 1.4 mph at 80 mph. It's off about .5 mph at 35. I don't think it's going to diverge out to 10 mph off at 140. I'm not going to drive that speed to find out, but on the whole, compared to other cars I've tested with my GPS it's the closest to the actual speed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

I've verified my speedo up to 100 with a GPS. At 100 mph it's off about 1.5 mph, at 40 it's off by about .5 mph. I don't THINK it's going to diverge another 8.5 miles an hour in the last 40 or so mph of the speedo. Then again if it was going to diverge it would probably be the worst at the higher speeds. Although, I'm not crazy enough to do 140 around ordinary people, so I'm never going to find out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

I've been at 131 in my SpecV. At that time no mods. Not sure the RPM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

fastest i have ever been in a stock spec v was about 140km/h but thats just because i don't own one yet and that was the fastest i could go...been up to 215km/h in my parents 95 saab 900s convertable with the top on of coarse and it feels really unstable almost as if your not touching the ground didn't like the feeling at all..just got a question though i am not getting my spec v for a while but it looks like 130mp/h or 210km/h is about the fatest it will go stock just curious as to how fast the tranny will let it go like what speed would u go giving the mods, in a 2003 spec v in 6th at 6250 if thats the redline???


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

Recently took my stock automatic se-r 131 mpf on I-95 in south florida........took quite a long time to get it up that high, but she reached it.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I have not had a chance to really get my Spec goin yet but, I hit 105 in 5th. (had 2 back off due to the area i was in).
Im plannin on headin down to Aligator ally (Fla) to test her out asap...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

135mph, a guy in an SUV Ding'ed my Bumper at a stop light and tried to get away, he jumped on the highway instead of the street... so i had to do a major U-Turn, jump on to the freeway also, and when i passed him up i grabed my pennies in my ash tray and then...Ding Ding DIng on his WindShield...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Hehehehe - that's some major road rage - lol.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

jloz said:


> *135mph, a guy in an SUV Ding'ed my Bumper at a stop light an tried to get away, he jumped on the highway instead of the street... so i had to do a major U-Turn, jump on to the freeway also, and when i passed him up i grabed my pennies in my ash tray and then...Ding Ding DIng on his WindShield... *



That's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time. Wouldn't it have been worth a handful of quarters though? Peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

hey what do pennys do to a windshield at that speed...i assume they leave little spider web looking cracks? but i would like to konw cause someone did that to my buddy and he was in his suv he cound't keep up but i could but all i did was get his licesne plate... pennys thing would have been funner lol


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I got mine up to 120 on a two lane highway when I was blowing away a 98 V-tech Prelude the other day,  . BTW, it took the Prelude about an hour to catch me and the only reason he did is because I was getting off on an exit and didn't have my radar detector in my car. (He had a coffee can muffler and tinted windows from what I could see, wooooo, ). You should have seen the way he was looking at me when I got off at my exit. I don't think he believed he had gotten his ass beat so bad, . After all, he was driving a honda!!


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

hehehe,
I love the stories about Hondas gettin stomped....


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 02 SE-R auto and i have gotten to 127mph twice, but u run out of room, or paranoid you will pass a cop.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh yeah, you get real paranoid doing that kinda speed. I have a Sentra GXE rental, right now, and I got it up to 110 at one time. Gets ya blood pumpin, going over a hill.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

yeh i have a neon rental right now, i cant go faster than 95...lol Nissan didnt put oil in my car for my oil change, my engine blew, they r replacing it right now


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

mpcc82 said:


> *yeh i have a neon rental right now, i cant go faster than 95...lol Nissan didnt put oil in my car for my oil change, my engine blew, they r replacing it right now *


oh my, that is what I am waiting on. Totally sucks. I've been waiting on an intake from Nissan since the middle of February, so that the dealership can finish replacing my engine.

I really hate those governed cars, that's one of the reasons I went to foreign cars. I had an S-10 Xtreme, that was limited to 95 too. Could have did 110 easy, ungoverned.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

hahah yea something like that happened to my buddys lexus RX300 they changed the oil and put in coolent apparently he said he started it up in there lot and he was just organizing his shit (wallet, cd's etc...) and then all of a sudden hella smoke and shit started coming out and the engine stoped so they gave him a brand new rx300, they were really good about it to took them like 20 minutes to decide that,,,ps this thing had less then 5000km on it...anyways just thought i would share


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

damn, thats cool, i was hoping they would do that, but i have 26,000 miles on it, so they r replacing the engine completely brand new. im gonna try to get an extended warranty


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

yo man u shold try to get an 03 tranny to while your at it, just becuase that is so fucked up they should give you some compensation, never driven an 02, heard alot of stories about the trannys being bad and clunky and stuff..just a though i think someone else had this same problem to not sure if they gave him one or not though...check it out though man a bit better gearing also...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

HI dudes. Just got my Blue Spec V 2 months ago. I got it up to 190 km/h once and I started to get a little un easy .... maybe I was being to sissy with my car, but after reading you guys top speed posts I will definitly try it again ..... as soon as the snow melts around here


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

dude if u don't feel completely comfortable at that speed then don't go that fast man the smallest screw up at that speed is gonna at the minimum leave u in the ER if not dead...if u don't feel comfortable don't do it, go to a track or something and get a feel for what it is at that speed and get comfortable with it to...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

superv said:


> *dude if u don't feel completely comfortable at that speed then don't go that fast man the smallest screw up at that speed is gonna at the minimum leave u in the ER if not dead...if u don't feel comfortable don't do it, go to a track or something and get a feel for what it is at that speed and get comfortable with it to... *


Just don't be an idiot about it when you do it. Find a nice long stretch of highway or road and don't do it during high traffic times. Wait until the wee hours of the morning and make sure you have a good radar detector. I had mine up to 138 and the car felt very stable, very noisy, but very stable. The seals around the windows popped and I got a heck of a lot of wind noise but the car was very easy to control. I see guys flying down the road weaving in and out of other cars at well over a hundred miles an hour. That's what will get you killed. Not to say I have never done it, hee hee hee. I had to show up some guy that thought he was going to smoke me in his turbo Eagle Talon, shift kit and all. He got a distant look at my tailights all the way up to 115 and I had to back off, then he went flying by me and jammed on the brakes and almost hit the cars in front of us. Just make sure you use your head, the car won't let you down. Peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for the word of advice  When I was doing that run I was on the highway and there wasn't any cars around me at the time ( from the lights I took off using the shift guide someone posted up here ) and before long I was going 190 km/h. The only reason I think I was scared was because it was a brand new car ( took me 4 months to find this beautiful and perfect car ). I'm gonna be puttin in a stillen intake in next week, hopefully the snow has melted by then and I'll carefully select and good long stretch of highway too really tear it up. Once again thanks for your advice and happy driven.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

Ive gotten to around 120 in my auto a few times..maybe 121, but I never really had enough strait road to try to get beyond 120. You cover ground so fast at that speed that you just run out of room on most roads that dont have cops on them. If I went on the long island expressway and opened up for a couple minutes im sure i could hit 130+, but their are way too many cops on that road and I'd rather keep my car then find out how fast it is.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you guys mean about running out of road. I'm lucky, I have a nice stretch of two lane country road that's dead straight for almost three miles. When I hit the straight away, I'm already doing 90mph. I topped out at 138 for the last mile and that was all it had. Not bad for a normal aspiration 4 banger though. Peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

igot my 02' spec to 131 mph. it just felt drag limited. i had a extra minute to keep it floored. and it stayed at 131. but with a header, knock sensor relocation, and and balance shaft removal it could easily top 140.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

if the speedo reads accurately, i got my 2002 spec v just slightly over 140...felt like i could go faster, dunno where itll shut off though


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Dude, The speedometer stops at 140 mph. If you went over 140, then you were above the limit on the speedometer...um..you better double check on that buddy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

maybe he meant km/h lol, but in no way is 140 km/h the top speed of a spec hahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

maybe. and also i was wrong, the speedo on the '02 spec v does go up to 150 mph...oops.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

haha nice buddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

*top speed*

Well the snow has melted all away in during the last couple weeks and I got my low pros back on. Then I took it out on the high way at 6 in the morning when there is no one and the sun is out. And I got it up to 200 km/h at 6th gear doing about 4000 - 4500 rpm didn't try to push anymore but I could feel that there is power left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

I had my stock (then) Spec-V up to 130. The car is geared to do 160 but cant because of lack of power and drag. With mods though you can see 140-145 easy. Another thing I was going to say is 6th gear is useless.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

how is 6th gear usless?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

ive gone a whooping 100 in my 02 i have never need more than that, i think once i get my new 03tranny with some breakin time i will opener up!


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

*top speed se-r*

I have a 2002 se-r 5 speed . Thair is a 3 mile bridge up the road from me , my se-r is rev limited in 5 gear at about 5600 rpms thats
130 mph. This car goes from 100 to 130 faster than a 02 spec v both are stock. If anyone knows how to change the rev limitor from stopping it at 5600 rpm in 5th please let me know. it wants to go faster.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So standard SE-R's DO have a governor?

Weird.

I've been hearing rumors that they did, but never had it verified. I've also heard that Spec V's do too.......but that's been somewhat proven to be false (supposedly guys have pulled past 145mph indicated on Spec's once they've added mods).

That's also interesting in that it gives an idea of how accurate your speedometer is. Considering that most stock tachs are off by 2-3.5%, and accounting for that, 5600rpm is right around 124-125mph actual.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i will make it a point to find out if there is a limiter in my spec i now have the 03 tranny in and i'm ready to run her


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i will make it a point to find out if there is a limiter in my spec i now have the 03 tranny in and i'm ready to run her *


I've had mine up to 125 and I haven't hit any sort of governor yet,  .


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I have raced a 02 spec v from 100 to 130 and after 130 my car cut off and he left me . he told me he got it to 138 and he started to scare him self so he let off. I just hope someone finds a way to change my rev limitor, so i can see how much balls this car really has. Also please let me know how fast it goes!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

The 150 is the "off the cliff" speed... lol



OrientExpress01 said:


> *maybe. and also i was wrong, the speedo on the '02 spec v does go up to 150 mph...oops. *


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I would love to go 150 just to try it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

can we kill this thread before someone dies??


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I fell this tread is good because once someone find out where the spec v stops at , the rest of us will know and stop trying .


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Not to mention that some people have better places to try these things than others.

For instance, I live in Iowa, and if you do a little searching there are plenty of long, striaght country roads with good pavement, and nothing to hit but corn.

I just don't want anybody trying to hit their top speed going down I-5 through San Diego at 5 in the afternoon 

BTW....sounds to me like both SE-R's and Spec V's have kinda inaccurate speedometers. If anybody DOES hit their top speed, make sure you remember what rpm you are at as well (like mycarisaser) so we can figure out how accurate the speedometers are (and get your actual top speed), since we already know the tachs are about 2-3% off.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *So standard SE-R's DO have a governor?
> 
> Weird.
> 
> ...


I've been sitting here thinking about that. I bet the standard SERs do have a governor. Just for the simple fact that the Spec V has Z rated tires (for 141mph I believe) and the SER doesn't. The SER can pull pretty close to that speed, so what would happen if a tire blew? Lawsuit against Nissan. My two cents. May be right, may be wrong. ?? Peace.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

germex said:


> *I've been sitting here thinking about that. I bet the standard SERs do have a governor. Just for the simple fact that the Spec V has Z rated tires (for 141mph I believe) and the SER doesn't. The SER can pull pretty close to that speed, so what would happen if a tire blew? Lawsuit against Nissan. My two cents. May be right, may be wrong. ?? Peace. *


Wrong...
se-r's have NO govener. And it is cheaper to put none Z rated tires on a car. Lawsuit for going over 140mph...LOL
Your kidding right? I would love to meet the dumb ass lawyer that tries that. You don't have any law suit if your going that fast buddy. ANd for all the people that think the SpecV and SE-R are that different are wrong. SE-R might even be faster with the same mods. At least just as fast. We have people in base se-r's with all the bolt-ons running [email protected] of you specs doing that. Yes, a few but not alot.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *Wrong...
> se-r's have NO govener. *


Hmmm.....see, the reason I was interested, is that's the second time I've heard about a QR25DE'd car having a fuel cut (governor). One was a 2002 Spec V that supposedly cut at an indicated 136mph (the guy was a friend of a friend and not very smart about cars though), and now this SE-R that cuts at an indicated 130mph.

I do NOT dispute that a standard SE-R may very well be FASTER than a Spec in a straight line, since Nissan's supposed 10hp difference is more like 3hp, and this is made up as soon as you add an exhaust......throw in lighter weight and better gear spacing that a 02 Spec (not quite as good as an 03 Spec though), and I can easily believe it.

Either way, I've heard a LOT of hearsay about top speed on these cars, and just wish I had a couple to go mess with myself......se, theres this really nice, 4-5 mile long, dead straight ribbon of asphault a few miles away..........  

I think I'll just stick with what the car mags say.....130mph or thereabouts. You can always beat a car magazines time at the dragstrip, but there is no technique to going fast, so their numbers there are pretty hard to beat (without a tailwind or hill).


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Your right about the magazines top speed times. There normally right....


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *Wrong...
> se-r's have NO govener. And it is cheaper to put none Z rated tires on a car. Lawsuit for going over 140mph...LOL
> Your kidding right? I would love to meet the dumb ass lawyer that tries that. You don't have any law suit if your going that fast buddy. ANd for all the people that think the SpecV and SE-R are that different are wrong. SE-R might even be faster with the same mods. At least just as fast. We have people in base se-r's with all the bolt-ons running [email protected] of you specs doing that. Yes, a few but not alot. *


there is 1 base ser that did that. and most spec-v drivers cant drive.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

z24 said:


> *there is 1 base ser that did that. and most spec-v drivers cant drive. *


lol
True... but, that really doesn't change anything. I'm one of those drivers with a specv that can't launch well. For some reason at the track I get NO traction. But, there is a lot of members of the club getting consistant 14.7's. I'm going again Fridy night to see if I can get my launches down. but, only getting two runs a night really sucks when your trying to adjust your technique


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *lol
> True... but, that really doesn't change anything. I'm one of those drivers with a specv that can't launch well. For some reason at the track I get NO traction. But, there is a lot of members of the club getting consistant 14.7's. I'm going again Fridy night to see if I can get my launches down. but, only getting two runs a night really sucks when your trying to adjust your technique *


im gonna be low 14s hopefull by july.

kumho mx's 
kamikaze header
qtec cutout


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

z24 said:


> *im gonna be low 14s hopefull by july.
> 
> kumho mx's
> kamikaze header
> qtec cutout *


Love the MX's for a tire choice 
Kamikaze is cheap but why not proven HS, AEBS
and what is qtec cutout. Never heard of that before.

July we'll have Cams, and Ecu as well. Super low 14's well be seen at lower level tracks with all the bolt ons plus the ecu/cams


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *Love the MX's for a tire choice
> Kamikaze is cheap but why not proven HS, AEBS
> and what is qtec cutout. Never heard of that before.
> 
> July we'll have Cams, and Ecu as well. Super low 14's well be seen at lower level tracks with all the bolt ons plus the ecu/cams *


because kamikaze and hs are basically the same excpet for 100 bucks

qtec is an electric cutout


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *Wrong...
> se-r's have NO govener. And it is cheaper to put none Z rated tires on a car. Lawsuit for going over 140mph...LOL
> Your kidding right? I would love to meet the dumb ass lawyer that tries that. You don't have any law suit if your going that fast buddy. ANd for all the people that think the SpecV and SE-R are that different are wrong. SE-R might even be faster with the same mods. At least just as fast. We have people in base se-r's with all the bolt-ons running [email protected] of you specs doing that. Yes, a few but not alot. *


Look man, you missed my point completely. Yes you can throw on a low restriction exhaust and better rubber to match/ exceed the Spec performance, I'm not arguing that. What I'm saying is the Spec comes with the extras from the factory to support higher speeds. The SER doesn't. I don't know what the OEM tires are speed rated at for the SER, but I do know that it isn't 140mph. Now all I'm saying is it would be safer for Nissan to limit the top speed on the SER because of that. I don't know for sure if the SER has a governor or not, someone said it does, and all I was trying to do is figure out why it may have one. And as far as lawsuits go, do you watch the news or read the paper at all? Lady sued McDonalds because she spilled hot coffee on herself. She said that McDonalds made their coffee too hot. She initially won the case. And for what? Her own stupidity. Or the guy who stole a car, crashed it, and sued the manufacturer for injuries when the airbag didn't go off. He's serving time, but he won the suit. Lawyers got OJ off didn't they? Anyways, it was just a thought. Like I said might be right, might be wrong, but don't jump all over a guy for posting his thoughts. Peace.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

z24 said:


> *there is 1 base ser that did that. and most spec-v drivers cant drive. *


Spec-V drivers are different from SE-R drivers how?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

germex said:


> *And as far as lawsuits go, do you watch the news or read the paper at all? Lady sued McDonalds because she spilled hot coffee on herself. She said that McDonalds made their coffee too hot. She initially won the case. And for what? Her own stupidity. Or the guy who stole a car, crashed it, and sued the manufacturer for injuries when the airbag didn't go off. He's serving time, but he won the suit. Lawyers got OJ off didn't they? Anyways, it was just a thought. Like I said might be right, might be wrong, but don't jump all over a guy for posting his thoughts. Peace. *


The coffee was over 200deg. F that is why she won her case. That is crazy hot and now because of her you can actually drink there coffee. And the coffee spilled on her at the drive through...

It doesn't matter what a person is doing in the car... The cars airbag malfunctioned. Was he doing something stupid? Yes, but that has NOTHING to do with the airbag not deploying and preventing serious injury or bodily harm to the victim. He had every right to sue...

OJ got off for a good reason. You should have watched the trial! They had VERY little circumstantial evidence. All that blood they talked about was two DROPS and the time line didn't line/add up.
Make your own opinions and stop jumping on the bandwagons.
Which I'm sure you do through out your hole life.


And don't be a hypocrite!
Know one here needs a baby sitter except maybe you... Looks like your the one trying to jump all over a guy...(me)

So, peace right back at you...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> *Spec-V drivers are different from SE-R drivers how? *


Not in general... Making an assumtion. Most drivers not only specv drivers are not as good as they can be.

That sounds a little better


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *
> OJ got off for a good reason. You should have watched the trial! They had VERY little circumstantial evidence. All that blood they talked about was two DROPS and the time line didn't line/add up.
> Make your own opinions and stop jumping on the bandwagons.
> Which I'm sure you do through out your hole life.*


I'm studying forensic anthropology right now and we looked at the OJ case a lot. The reason OJ got off was because when this investigation happened, DNA evidence and proper crime scene evidence collection was still in its infancy. The cops didn't know what the hell they were doing and therefore messed up just about every ounce of evidence that they collected. This allowed the defense to poke wholes in the credibility of almost all the evidence that piled up against OJ. Damn po po,  .


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Fletch
I agree. But, even if I was a jurier back then listening to the evidence I would not have fried OJ. Not enough evidence. And the time line. From the time he left the house to eat then airport. then in that time he had to go kill two people clean up and get rid of the evidence??? I think one of his boys did it.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

the base se-r is easyer to shift you dont have to hunt for the gears, but im used to driving the 5 speed. that could be the differance. the base se-r is rev limited trust me i have hit it a few
times.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

so is the spec....


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *The coffee was over 200deg. F that is why she won her case. That is crazy hot and now because of her you can actually drink there coffee. And the coffee spilled on her at the drive through...
> 
> It doesn't matter what a person is doing in the car... The cars airbag malfunctioned. Was he doing something stupid? Yes, but that has NOTHING to do with the airbag not deploying and preventing serious injury or bodily harm to the victim. He had every right to sue...
> 
> ...


My point on the lawsuits was that people sue for a lot of stupid crap that alot of the time they shouldn't even have a right to. Yeah, maybe the lady had a point with McDonalds, but why does she have to go after millions of dollars? She wants to get rich quick just because of some small fault of an employee and because the coffee was too hot? I mean come on now, first or second degree burns heal pretty quick. And maybe it ruined a nice outfit she was wearing. But it's a little ridiculous. The guy who stole the car, he shouldn't have a right to get rich quick when he's in a stolen car trying to outrun the police. I'm sorry, I just don't agree with that. There's something wrong there. And oh yes, there's OJ. The one thing out of that whole ordeal that makes me believe he's guilty, is that when it happened, he ran. I'm sure we all remember the whole chase thing. To me, that just isn't something an innocent person does. If that's a bandwagon, well then I'm on for the ride. As far as a babysitter, I don't even know what your talking about. I believe what I believe, and your entitled to do the same. So lets quit arguing about it in the top speed thread of this forum, we're a little off topic. Peace.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2003)

I will have to admit I was on a long gentle down hill grade, But I PINNED the needle on my 2002 spec V. The Speedo goes to 220km/h or 140mph,,, It was so cool,,, I do have an AEM Cold Air Intake, and a Magnaflo Exhaust, Oh, and I have relocated my Knock sensor ( What A Job that was )


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the speedo goes to 150mph, and there's no way in hell you hit 150 even on a slight down hill

the speedo might have _said_ you were going 150, but you weren't


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

The speedomoter goes to 150 on both the 2002 and 2003, right? I know the '03's goes to 150, but it says 140 as the highest posted number, but "pinning" the needle would be further then 140.. it would be 150.

Anyway, my point is, I know my 03's speedometer goes to 150, but I havn't seen an '02 (although I assume it's the same), and Greg just said he had an '02, so maybe it goes to 140 not 150?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the 02 and 03 have the same exact gauge cluster, and it goes to 150 (the last number is 140, but there is another mark for 150)


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

the spec v just doesnt have enough horse power to go to 150...when you hit 130 .. you still got a grand left in rpms in 6th .... so... more horsepower=more speed


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

gotchya


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not so much about horsepower as it is power to overcome drag.


you make some better aerodynamics...an underbody metal shield/airflow aid to help reduce drag would help a bit.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

werd


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

my spec's speedo goes to 150, allthough the top listed speed is 140 for the car. is anyone having prob's with their trannies after a couple of months cuz mine is getting kinda rough


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

by rough do you mean notchy or does it grind when going into gears quickly (mainly 3rd)?

If it's just rough or stiff but it still goes into gear without problems then you can switch over to synthetic tranny oil to help smooth it out. If it's grinding when going into gear then your synchros are shot (many of the 02s had factory defects in the tranny) and it should be replaced with an 03 tranny under the warranty.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its becoming a bit notchy, but it has been grinding a bit lately... it might be clutch or it might be gear bow, i dunno as of now


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *by rough do you mean notchy or does it grind when going into gears quickly (mainly 3rd)?
> 
> If it's just rough or stiff but it still goes into gear without problems then you can switch over to synthetic tranny oil to help smooth it out. If it's grinding when going into gear then your synchros are shot (many of the 02s had factory defects in the tranny) and it should be replaced with an 03 tranny under the warranty. *



I have an '03 so it's not the 02 problem on mine, but I notice it's a bit rough when I shift.. I don't know a whole lot about tranny fluid, if I want to switch to the synthetic stuff is that all I'm looking for when I go to the store to get it off the shelf? Synthetic transmition fluid? Easy to do yourself, like oil, I assume?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes it's easy to do yourself but you need some bigass hex wrenches. I believe it was a 10mm and a 12mm for mine, but the spec is different. Check your manual for what viscocity oil to use, Redline is one of the best brands for gear oil. I have the Redline MT-90 in mine, depending on what your tranny requires you may need to use MT-90, MTL, or a 50/50 mix of the two.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> * I have the Redline MT-90 in mine, depending on what your tranny requires you may need to use MT-90, MTL, or a 50/50 mix of the two. *


50/50 mix would be best.
Royal Purple is equal if not better the redline.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah Royal Purple is really good too


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

here you guys go... have fun!

http://www.burnproject.com/usr/parja/SPECV-thrust.xls

(right click, download...)


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> * is anyone having prob's with their trannies after a couple of months cuz mine is getting kinda rough *


Mine is the same as the day I bought it over a year ago.... 33K on the odo. But, my second gear has always been shitty. I'm going to put synthetic in this month sometime. Hopfully that helps


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

i got to 140 at that time i ony had intake


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

well, i jsut pulled 136 the other night at about 5,300- 5,400 rpms. i back off cuz it scared the crap out of me, plus i could see traffic in the distance, nothing would be worse than plowing into the back of a john deere at 135+. i Have an AEM CAI now and it has helped alot in the top end range, cuz it seemed to accelerate faster from 120ish to 136 than it ever did. im thinking H/E/P?s would help alot, but thats JMO


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

a pulley wouldn't help at all for top speed, but exhaust and especially a header would work well


----------



## Lowrider to Spec V (Feb 28, 2004)

*Power Programmer*

I just got my new 2003 Nissan SE-R Spec V 4 mouth ago. I have done Header back no cat. I'm now looking to re programmer the computer. Where dose I go for one and what would be the best to get. Also I have got my up to 138 in 6 on I-70 at like 3:30am. i back off because I had to get off in 2 miles on a exit that you can only go 55 top or you done for. So if there anyone out there that new a good Power Programmer let me know on yahoo or put it up here


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

147mph on a straight flat road.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

germex said:


> I had mine up to 138 and the car felt very stable, very noisy, but very stable. .


same here, i just beat my previous record of 136 two nights ago. all i have to say is loud. it waas damn loud, but it wasnt unstable or anything. felt really good. i read somewhere on the v board that the top speed for a stock spec-v tranny is 157 or something like that. cant wait for that kind of power, since the spec-v doesnt have enough stock to beat 140


----------



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

i've done 162 in my 93 XE ;-)


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

let's try and keep the posts about the topic...


----------

